# best way to protect shrimp from filter intake



## BriFran9

I have a bio wheel HOB filter and then the hagen mini filter that i use as a co2 reactor for my DIY co2 system. whats the best way to cover the filter intakes to help protect my RCS babies


----------



## flashbang009

I'd say maybe use some plastic mesh, with a very very thin layer of filter floss over the mesh. Then use a ziptie to wrap the mesh around the intakes. you can't do much and not compromise filter flow. At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## James He

Search for pre-filter, like this one:

http://fishfilter.info/marineland-penguin-reverse-flow-kit

and I have this one, works great in my shrimp tank

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0071267000000


----------



## Felf808

I use these
http://www.kensfish.com/atipondandprefilters.html

These are cool but you could probably make one for 1/4 the cost
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110490000248&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mikaila31

My canisters/internals just suck up my shrimp. When I clean it I collect them all and toss them back in the tank, so they can repeat the process. In my 55gal I'm pretty sure the only reason my shrimp population is increasing is because a lot of the babies grow out in the canister, where they can't get eaten.


----------



## Gordonrichards

K.I.S.S. = Keep it simple stupid.

Pantyhose! Cheap and effective.

Keep it clean.
I choose black.
This works well, and doesn't restrict the flow of water much at all.
No shrimplets will get through, unless you accidentally tear them.


----------



## londonloco

James He said:


> and I have this one, works great in my shrimp tank
> 
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0071267000000


I also have that one...works great on my tank too!


----------



## Scipio

I'm thinking of getting this here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Crystal-Che...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b952ffde

Ops just saw that felf808 already linked it lol


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Gordonrichards said:


> Pantyhose! Cheap and effective.


I think I'll go with that if I'll see any shrimps in my canister.....


----------



## BriFran9

i saw those covers on ebay but they wont work with the bio wheel filter, the intake tube is rectangle in shape not a circle


----------



## flashbang009

Ha never thought of pantyhose Gordon. I'll use that on my tanks now


----------



## bluegardener

I tried pantyhose on mine, and the holes are just so tiny that they get clogged in under 30 min. Is it just me? Ever had that problem Gordon?


----------



## Tuiflies

I found foam for a filter insert with the largest holes available and just cut it to size. When I clean the filter I put a ziplock bag over the sponge (before I pull up the suction tube) to catch anything stuck to it. I hardly noticed a reduction in flow on my bio-wheel.


----------



## bluegardener

That plastic bag is a really good idea. I usually try to use my hand = big mess


----------



## ObiQuiet

bluegardener said:


> I tried pantyhose on mine, and the holes are just so tiny that they get clogged in under 30 min. Is it just me?


I had that problem too. Am now using foam -- works great.


----------



## James He

I found this one is very nice, fit well on my AquaClear 50 HOB.
You can find it in local pet stores.

Hagen Fluval Edge Aquarium Pre-Filter Sponge for $2.49-$2.99

James


----------



## feiyang

I use a sponger filter to cover intake.


----------



## jon021

I use a filter bag, one of those mesh ones used to hold carbon. Haven't lose a single shrimp and its easy enough to remove and clean.


----------



## smooth_sailor

Excellent idea, but there is a problem. I recently bought some baby RCS offline. I didn't realize how small they were til I got them. I have a marineland canister filter and a bio-wheel on top of my tank. They have huge in-take valves and would suck up my babies. I decided to cover them with pantyhose til I figured out another way to engineer things. Well my marineland canister filter sucked so hard that it pulled some of the pantyhose through the slits. This created a trap for my fish and shrimp. I lost two baby shrimp in those little slits. I also lost a beautiful blue betta. The canister sucks so hard that when the little creature gets stuck it can't pull away. It was a tragic ending. I still feel very badly. I haven't seen any issues with my bio-wheel, just the canister. I would suggest that if you have filtration that sucks really hard to use a foam cover. Make sure the foam is not excessively dense otherwise you will make the motor on your pump work really hard and it will burn out. I hope this made sense. It's 7:30am and I haven't really woken up yet.



Gordonrichards said:


> K.I.S.S. = Keep it simple stupid.
> 
> Pantyhose! Cheap and effective.
> 
> Keep it clean.
> I choose black.
> This works well, and doesn't restrict the flow of water much at all.
> No shrimplets will get through, unless you accidentally tear them.


----------



## Gordonrichards

I pull the pantyhose really really tight. No real issues with mine, then again not a lot of debris in my tank. Sorry to hear about your loss smooth sailor, you should have secured the pantyhose with a rubberband or thread around your intake tube to keep it in place :^(


----------

